# Hoof Problems - Genetic?



## WeeOnes (Jul 29, 2010)

I was given these Pygoras, momma and her baby. I was told I cant breed them because of their feet. Im always trying to stay on top of things, they are in need of another trimming (scheduled for tomorrow) but I was told that this condition is genetic. Im not sure what its called, but the hoof seems to be very bulky in volume and the pastern seems to have more of an angle. They told me it was genetic and would be passed on again. But Im wondering if ''genetics'' is a result of breeding to close to home? The baby has it worse, I dont know if thats because she has lighter colored feet? or if she is higher result of bad breeding? If we threw in a pygmy stud, would the problem fade out?

Is there a name for this? Is it genetic? and are these breedable goats (if i threw in a pygmy stud clearly not related.)?


----------



## TnLFarm (May 28, 2010)

Their your goats so you can breed'em if you want. But to me it looks like their feet havent been taken care of. I know if you trim their feet centain ways it will make their feet spead apart, lean onto one side, ect...... . But just work on their feet and that is what i see as the problem


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

It is part genetic, but a good buck can fix a problem like that. It is also part management, when their dams don't get proper nutrition while they are pregnant and the growing kids don't get proper nutrition while growing up.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

I agree with Sarah yes, genetics play a large roll in hoof/leg issues. Depending on how strong the gene is... it can sometimes be nearly impossible to breed out. I had a buck with poor feet.... passed them on to about 20% of his kids.... I only used him for one breeding season as bad hooves and legs are not something I can risk bringing into the herd. However, hoof issues can also be a lack of proper minerals. Do these goats have access to a good loose mineral? If so, doyou seem the eating it on a regular basis? 

As far as breeding them.... personally that is up to you...if you do make sure to breed them to a buck with great legs and hooves. Even so, be prepared to cull the kids with bad legs and feet so you don't continue to pass that down.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with ...Sarah...as well.... also doing a regular trimming schedule... to try to get the feet to a more normal like appearance is crucial.... also getting a real good footed buck will help, and unless you have a written contract to not breed them, you can do what you want ....with your goaties..... :wink: :thumb:


----------

